# A new star :-)



## OlliausHamm (Jul 26, 2012)

... Is born ... Shes 13 day now old and a cute littel girl ... Her name is luisa


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

just want to squeeze those cheeks..she's too cute, congrats!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Luisa is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh Ollie she is lovely! A tiny little bundle of joy and a future haunter! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

What a sweetie! Congrats!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats on your nice new shining star.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Congratulations Ollie! I just had one of those, too!! We're creating the next generation of haunters!!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Congrats to the new mom and dad!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new future haunter.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Congratulations Oliver! Welcome Luisa.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Congratulations on the birth of your new beautiful daughter!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats on your new star


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Is it me or is that shirt smiling? 

Congrats!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Absolute cutie! Congrats!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Congratulations to you and your family OH! She is a beautiful baby!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Congrats to the happy parents!!! Enjoy her for all of her wonder.


----------



## OlliausHamm (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanx to all


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------

